# What is your fursona and what are they like?



## happy413 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey there? Just a random thread. So, what are you guy's fursonas and what are they like. You could provide a pic if you want? Here's mine(I don't have any pictures so I'll just describe):

Name: Claire
Gender: Female
Species: Dog/Mutt
Physical Traits: Tall, floppy ears, blue fur, black spot on eye, one black paw, black poofy hair, green eyes, purple dog collar.
Personality: Lazy, shy, nerdy, always hungry
Likes: Food, video games, reading, drawing, sleeping, watching cartoons/anime
Dislikes: Bananas, being overly hot/cold, rude/cocky people

Anyway that's my fursona. I'd love to hear about yours!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 22, 2018)

Name: Miro
Gender: Mm
Species: Lizard person or something I don't know
Physical Traits: Grayish, ashen smooth skin made up of tiny round scales, thin tapered tail, creepy blueish eyes, blonde hair, sharp teeth, an overdose of black eyeshadow.
Personality: Angry, bitter, miserable, and overemotional.
Likes: Screeching, goth fashion, sex, and weapons
Dislikes: Mammals, most food, not speaking Russian, and the sound of people eating.

He lives in rocky climates and he violently attacks anyone who gets close to his territory. He also likes to mate several times a day.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm gonna do both of my [main] fursonas because I love them to death!
*Name*: Deathless
*Gender*: Female
*Species*: Wolf
*Physical Traits*: Blue fur, blue and white face, magenta eyes, larger black nose, black tips on the ears, black fingertips with white claws, more human like than animal like, wears black t-shirt (or black sweater) and black leggings with black shoes, wears a necklace with a specific mask sometimes, has white tip on tail
*Personality*: Nice, loyal, gets mad easily, shy, loves her friends, trust issues, won't give up without a fight, smart, trustworthy
*Likes*: Debating, attention, her friends, being trusted, sleeping, relaxing, exercise, heavy metal music
*Dislikes*: Annoying people, big egos, little kids, the winter



Spoiler: Picture of Deathless










*Name*: Lucifer (Lucy for short)
*Gender*: Male
*Species*: Demon Canine Goat mix (still not decided with exact species of canine)
*Physical Traits*: Tall (about 6'11), goat legs with hooves, dark red fur, messy brown hair fluff, fiery eyes with no pupils, has ram horns that curl around his ears, always looks angry, hanging fang, pointy eyebrows, chipped ear, buff, wears ripped brown shirt
*Personality*: Angry, very friendly on the inside, secretive, hidden away, trustworthy/loyal 
*Likes*: Smooth jazz, close friends, writing, relaxing, quietness, the forest he lives in, fire
*Dislikes*: His job, people that judge too quickly, betrayal, rain



Spoiler: Picture of Lucifer/Lucy


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 22, 2018)

*Name: *James
*Age*: 16
*Species: *3'1"
*Gender: *Male; Cisgender (Heteroromantic)
*Physical Traits: *James is about the average size of an IRL Asian Small Clawed Otter but in anthro form. Some noticeable features of James would include his yellow hair, and white spots around his eyes. He also has chest floof. 

James is kind of a chill guy, and that would be the best way to describe him. He likes to hang out sometimes, and occasionally go out with friends, but he prefers playing video games at home. He enjoys food (sushi), hanging out, and also being cute sometimes (OwO). James doesn't like school, homework, and _boredom. _James is also indecisive and a repeat procrastinator.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 22, 2018)

Name: Slytherin Umbreon
Gender: Mehle
Species: Deer
Physical Traits: 




below average height.
Personality: _Merry Christmas, Dear_ o/
Likes: video games, reading, drawing, Coffeee
Dislikes: Politics, N. Pole Ticks, Paul's Antics, Paula Dean


----------



## magetea (Aug 23, 2018)

Name: Xanthus
Gender: Male
Species: Marmodog (original species, basically a monkey dog)
Physical Traits: Long blond hair and a prehensile tail, he's medium sized in feral and 5'8"
Personality: Timid, Vulgar, A flirt 
Likes: Video games, reading, sock monkeys, Camaros
Dislikes: Storms, physical work, being awake ( loves him some naps) 

www.furaffinity.net: Xanthus Pixel by magetea


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 23, 2018)

There is EVERYTHING about my fursona ^^

Name: Cethocro
Age: 14 billions years old
Sex: Male
Species: Nil Dragon (mix of mineral dragon and golem
Height: ~2m
Weight: ~250kg (golem part make him extremly dense
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black scales
- Markings: Line from middle of forehead to end of tail, following spine with galactic color (mix of purple, blue)
- Eye color: Mix of orange, blue and white (different types of stars)
- Other features: Tiger Iron horns and can put his wings in a pocket dimension (means it's invisible and intouchable, but always here)
Behavior and Personality: Respect a code, mix of the code of chivalry and gentleman, kind, polite. For the rest, you must discover it by talking to him
Skills: Mastered magic and hand-to-hand combat methods from birth (was created to be a perfect fighter), strong enough to lift a truck loaded with lead and grind it, knowledgeable religions, can fly to 200 km per hour ,run to 85 km per hour, and swim (using wings like fins) to 100 km per hour, can speak over ten different languages (refer to main language of different religions), can solve most mathematical problems as he was created to be a general (strategy, troops movements ,logistics, etc)
Weaknesses: Feelings, don't really know how to react to it or express it (if he does, it'll look kinda strange)
Likes: Energy, Persons who respect ,all or part of, his code, good feelings, beautiful natural places, space, religions
Dislikes: Bad guys, fanatics, haters, and all persons who are soiled by the Seven Deadly Sins, cities full of despair, weariness, etc, places where someone embrace one or all Seven Deadly Sins
History: Before the event know as "Big Bang" ,there were many creatures, made of energy and psychic energy. Some of them protected the Singularity which'll give birth to the Universe, they're called the Elders, they know ; but some of the others would the Singularity for themselves, for their selfish purposes, and they're called Hollow Gods, made of feelings that humanity will know as the Seven Deadly Sins, and all of their nuances ("50 nuances of Deadly Sins"; it sounds good  )
Elders weren't enough to protect Singularity, so, using their own energy and feelings, they've created powerful and loyal creatures to help them, mixing dragons and golems, building a true army with generals, sergents ,etc, called Nil Dragons (not related to Egypt's river, it's for "nothingness" meaning) .
Cethocro, my fursona, was one of them, one of powerful generals composing the army of the Elders.
But Hollow Gods were manifold, and they whispered in some dragon's ears, tempting them with more power, more opulence, etc. And some of them accepted...
So, as Hollow Gods attack an other time the Singularity, traitors kill their own kind, dragons kill dragons, and Hollow Gods took advantage of the diversion to explode the Singularity
The last thing that Cethocro heared before Big Bang was Elders asking him and other survivors to protect Life, wherever it grows.
Cethocro keeped fighting as Universe take forms around him, and Life grows, he finally cames to Solar System and , finding Earth, he used power given by Elders and tried to create Life, known later as Dinosaurs, but he learned a great lesson when Earth itself killed them all, and so he decided to never ever use his magic power no more.
So, when Humanity diverged from monkeys, he followed them, watched them, and he saw them created religions, thrusts in a godly creature that make so many things. And so he understood Elders last words, and he decided to learn everything on Religions (that's why he wears a white lion fur on head and back, some other ethnics clothes and a Khakkara)

---
And additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Mix of different ethnics styles
Picture: If I was a good drawer, I've putted a picture here, but as I'm bad at drawing, I'll do a commition to an artist... when I'll have money too
Goal: Find other Singularity Guardians and learn more about humans and other species
Profession: Singularity and Humanity Guardian
Personal quote: "The Universe is under no obligation to make sense to you"
Theme song: 



Birthdate: Before Big Bang
Star sign: No one, born before stars so...
Favorite food: Energy
Favorite drink: Energy
Favorite location: Natural places
Favorite weather: sunny with some clouds or night with clear sky to see stars
Favorite color: Space colors
Least liked food: rock or tasteless human food (not all human food)
Least liked drink: toxic fluids
Least liked location: Cities full of despair, weariness, etc, places where someone embrace one or all Seven Deadly Sins
Least liked weather: Rainy, smog
Favorite person: Persons who respect ,all or part of, his code
Least liked person: Bad guys, fanatics, haters, and all persons who are soiled by the Seven Deadly Sins
Friends: Singularity Guardians, specially who were under his commands
Relations: Just friends
Enemies: Hollow Gods and their servants
Significant other: Nothing
Orientation: Straight

Round One
Is your sona based on your favorite animal ? I have no particularly favorite animal, but yeah, Dragons are one of my chosens ^^
Is your sona the same gender as you ? Yes Sir !
Is your sona the same age as you ? Hopefully not (Cethocro is 14 billions years old...)
Is your sona a real creature ? Nope, but I hope !... in fact, no, I hope not ,it would mean too much bad things owo
Plantigrade or digitigrade ? Digitigrade
Designed solely by you or someone else ? I imagine him right now, but I will ask to an artist for design owo
Serious or silly ? Serious
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you ? Character I choose
Do they have a lot of friends ? Normally, yeah, but in fact, he's alone on Earth, for the moment ^^
Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one ? Do you think you'd ever change them ? It's my first, and only, one

Round Two
Is your sona close to their family ? He have no family, but if he had one, he'll be close to them, yeah
Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker ? If he must choose, tea
Is your sona afraid of anything ? No, he shall no fear, by the Emperor !
Is your sona in a relationship ? Nope, or I don't know, and as I'm his creator, if I don't know something about him... I'm scared owo
Is your sona popular in their social circle ? Yep, his soldiers respected him like a superior AND like a friend ^^
Is your sona tall or short for their species ? Tall
Is your sona considered attractive by their species ? He never asked so... I don't know
Is your sona fond of members of other species ? He doesn't really need to eat so... I guess not
Is your sona from a big family ? Technically, yeah, a so huge family
Is your sona physically fit ? Yeah
BONUS from Dongding: What is your species ? Nil Dragon (my creation ^^ )

Talents
1) Mastered magic and hand-to-hand combat methods from birth (was created to be a perfect fighter)
2)Strong enough to lift a truck loaded with lead and grind it
3)Knowledgeable religions
4) Can fly to 200 km per hour ,run to 85 km per hour, and swim (using wings like fins) to 100 km per hour
5) Can speak over ten different languages (refer to main language of different religions)
6) Can solve most mathematical problems as he was created to be a general (strategy, troops movements ,logistics, etc)

Hobbies
1) Grumbling about the "good old days"
2) Trying to convert atheists to Great Giraffe religion
3) Reading debates on religion explanations of some physical events
4) Traveling
5) Trying to socialize without grumbling and converting

Disadvantages of species: Can't understand how good is food or drink as he feeds with only energy

Voice sound like Ted Williams voice, but deeper, with "reptilian accent" ^^
In fact, I think he'll sound like a veteran Space Wolf x)

Human form: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lives in our universe


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 23, 2018)

Name: Jerzy "Boruta" Hmiejewski
Gender: male
Species: bobcat
Physical traits: completely grey fur, damaged ears thus he wears hat all time, long tail even tho he is bobcat, big bullet scar on the stomach ond few slashed scars, long mustache. Wears "zupan" almost all the time
Personality: on one hand he is nice, laughing, funny, loving and genuinly nice but annoying (on purpose) person but whenever he has to take control he is absolutely ruthless and merciless. Always loyal
Likes: vodka, music, art, hanging out, planning, sabre duels, spending time with family
Dislikes: Cossacks, warm vodka, cossacks, lack of discipline, cossacks, invaders, selfishness, cossacks, hot weather, traitors, cossacks and cossacks.


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 23, 2018)

Name: Axxe
Gender: Male
Species: Highlands Cattle
Personality: Awkward, huge dweeb, soft both emotionally and physically, over the top horror movies
Likes: Shitty rock music, early 2000s emo, his hair, eating
Dislikes: Getting in trouble, music snobs, drinking


Spoiler: Appearance


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 23, 2018)

Name: Tacoma
Gender: Male
Species: White-Tail deer
Job/Occupations: Highschool student, Bike delivery service


Spoiler: Personality, and interests



Personality: Can appear to be intimidating, awkward, or upset, but is a really nice, relaxed, open minded and a down to earth person, but can sometimes get anxious
Likes: Photography, cycling, road trips, and video games
Dislikes: Politics, ads, Motorists(I wonder why?) Pickles and most pop music
Hobby’s: Learning french and enjoys camping and cycling





Spoiler: Music taste



You can catch Tacoma listening to music often, here’s some favorites of his





















Maybe I should make a Spotify playlist! OwO





Spoiler: Appearance 



Art by NadiaFur:




Clothing: T-Shirts, Cargo shorts or jeans if it’s colder, No shoes lol, 
Accessories: 







Spoiler: Fun facts and other stuff



•Tacoma has caused an accident on a major road by jaywalking, that’s why the deer crossing signs are everywhere
•Likes to raid human campsites for food


Hope I didn’t overdo this lol, had fun with it tho


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 23, 2018)

Name: Zephyris Redsnout
Gender: Male
Species: Utahraptor
Personality: Super shy and an anxious introvert. Passionate about the things he loves but otherwise apathetic about most things.
Likes: Meat, junk food, video games, comforts of modern livings.
Dislikes: The stuff that herbivores eat, strength or endurance based feats, social situations.
Orientation: Aromantic-Asexual
Appearance: www.furaffinity.net: Zephyris Redsnout's First Reference Sheet (SFW) by Derron116


----------



## lupusamator (Sep 5, 2018)

*Name:* Tukoas
*Species:* German Shepherd/Wolf mix
*Gender:* Male
*Sexuality:* Homosexual
*Appearance:* Looks like a wolf but with a darker back like a German Shepherd; green eyes; dark brownish-gray face with dark eye brows; 182cm and 70kg.
*Personality:* He's me. Doesn't talk much around new people and struggles with anxiety; enjoys just about any type of music; loves camping and anything nature related; loves traveling; can talk forever about sciences and politics;


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 5, 2018)

Name: BlueGrrr
Gender: Male
Species: Fox (may later discover he's half skunk lol)
Physical Traits: Going through and awkward skinny/tall phase, odd not very fox like white stripe down his back/tail 
Personality: Naive, shy, seems to lack basic common sense at times, talks too much
Likes: Sleeping, junk food, casual gaming and his ever growing collecting of pet socks
Dislikes: Broccoli


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2018)

BlueGrrr said:


> Name: BlueGrrr
> Gender: Male
> Species: Fox (may later discover he's half skunk lol)
> Physical Traits: Going through and awkward skinny/tall phase, odd not very fox like white stripe down his back/tail
> ...



Might discover he's half skunk did you say? I like him already  I'll have to post one of these, as well.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 5, 2018)

Simo said:


> Might discover he's half skunk did you say? I like him already  I'll have to post one of these, as well.


 
Well BlueGrrr's mother was hanging around with a skunk called Big Papa making 'art' films shortly before she met his alleged father.... << >> <<


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

I'll make this short and sweet

Name: Ricky Sixgun

Race:folf (says he's a wolf to avoid racial persecution and keep his pay)

Job: bounty Hunter

Clothes: duster coat, cowboy hat and boots, worn jeans and a torn shirt

Parents: bloodyteeth bill and running breeze

Home: nomadic


----------



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)

Name: Raleigh Knight
Gender: Male
Species: Feline
Physical Traits: Short ( 5'11" ) Midnight black fur, golden eyes, very long white hair, 
Personality: Very Friendly, outgoing, happy 
Likes: Cars, Martial Arts, Street Racing, Outdoors, Sex , Traveling
Orientation: BI
Dislikes: Bad guys, fanatics, haters, 
Clothes: a japanese kimono, or cargo shorts with polo or t-shirt, likes to wear little has posable


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2018)

Name: Nexus

Gender: Male

Species: Android dragon

Physical Traits: Strong and fit. Has a metallic inside but a smooth and realistic outside. Has glowing red markings and smooth hair.

Personality: Serious, defensive of others, creative, good with children, kind but extremely aggressive when threatened. Very paranoid that people are going to harm him.

Likes: Technology, robotics, art, budgies, heavy metal, guns, hand to hand combat and science.

Dislikes: Technophobic people, bad attitudes, prejudice, and being ignored or seen as unimportant compared to others.

Orientation: Asexual but biromantic

Clothes: Prefers the color black, tactical clothing, or advanced armor.

Occupation: Formally a soldier. Now hired gun, security, engineer, and law enforcement.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 11, 2018)

Name: Lilith
Gender: Female
Species: Large Flying Fox
Physical Traits: Black face, ears, and body. Orange neck and eyes. Large wings that are black but with an orange tint. Very large ears and eyes. Long "fox-like" face. Tiny hands on wings. 
Personality: Nervous, shy, twitchy, sweet, nerd, compassionate, slacker.
Likes: Fruit of all kinds, books, coffee, video games, fall weather, Halloween, having a small but close group of friends.
Dislikes: Rude folk, mean-spiritedness, extreme hot or extreme cold, water, large crowds, social pressure, meat, when people assume she drinks blood.


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 3, 2018)

Name: Blitz Rugie
Gender: Female
Species: Rabbit
Personality: Playful, bouncy, fun, dorky, nerdy
Likes: Family, video games, reading, writing, drawing, hanging out with friends, Star Trek, Harry Potter 
Dislikes: Haters and bad folks


----------



## Rosie Paws (Oct 3, 2018)

Name: Rose (RosiePaws)
Gender: Female
Species: Fox
Physical Traits: Short, super puffy tail, fast
Personality: Sweet, shy, playful, nerd
Likes: Food, video games, sleeping, playing outside, working, sly
Dislikes: VEGGIES, rude people, furry haters >:c, Huskies


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 3, 2018)

Rosie Paws said:


> Name: Rose (RosiePaws)
> Gender: Female
> Species: Fox
> Physical Traits: Short, super puffy tail, fast
> ...


 I love the art <3


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 4, 2018)

Name: Lexiand
Species: Werewolf
Physical Traits: monstrous looking but cute. /.athletic Foolf on neck.
Personality: Mischievous , Kind , Loving , cares for everyone... strong. A coward if surprised.
Likes: Food, video games , nature landscapes and cites.
Dislikes: The corruption/The Crimsion , Rude people , mimics.

Lexiand is a monster hunter in the world of terraria who mastered swords and guns and knows a bit of magic. He prefers to use melee weapons than ranged. Slaying monsters was a very very unconformable experince in his life. Sure hes been doing it all his life but he seen some pretty disgusting stuff.
Lexiand Is a swordsman but hes really bored of it and he wants to get into magic but he seems to always cast his spells wrong. It is very rare of him to consistency cast a spell correctly.

After slaying the moon lord. He used is Comic car to fly to space to find more floating islands but ends up finding a portal leading to this world. He wants to go home but he does not know how.
So he calls this world his home.

FunFacts: 
Lexiand is afraid of moths 
Lexiand carries Loads of swords on him and carries one pistol. 
Lexiand is not that good with hand to hand combat. 
Lexiand can get impatient some times 




Art by Thehoneybutter on FA.

(I never really gave this sona a background so I hope this is ok)


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 5, 2018)

Name: Norros
Gender: male
Species:  nebelung cat
Physical Traits: blue-grey fur, green eyes, medium height, a bit overweight
Personality: melancholic, omega male
Likes: sushi, cyberpunk and bulky mans
Dislikes: insects, eating in public, summer


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 5, 2018)

Name: Sunburst Odell
Gender: Male
Species: Cat
Physical Traits: 
Sunburst is a gold anthropomorphic cat(specifically, an American curl) with a blue face, hair tuft, and sideways crescent-like markings under his eyes. He has a long, bushy tail with a black tailtip, with a blue swirl emerging from it followed by a black spot. He has flame wings, a black nose, and darker gold eyes. His ears are tall and fluffy, having a slight curl to them.

His attire consists of the following: A black t-shirt with blue markings on each side of a beige line going down from the collar. There is a beige long-sleeved shirt beneath it. His shirt collar and sleeve cuffs have beige and black stripes. He has light blue jeans and black, buckled shoes.

Sunburst is a little short, standing at 5"8 high(not counting his ears, which are four inches tall) Depending on whether you draw anthros with hands or paws, his paw pads are black.
Personality: Sunburst comes off as an extroverted, friendly cat, and mostly laid-back. He likes stupid jokes a lot, and likes to be funny. He's the kind of person who'd make finger guns a lot. He likes to see the good in everyone, wanting to believe nobody is a bad person; just flawed.

However, he has a more serious side. Sunburst knows when to be serious and will comfort the people he cares about as well as he can. Despite this, Sunburst actually has low self-esteem himself. He'll joke about being prideful of his skills, but he actually sees himself as unlikeable and weird. He finds it hard to develop lasting relationships and fears people don't want to be around him.
Likes: Spending time outside, bad puns, burnt marshmallows
Dislikes: Himself, being unable to help someone, people who take advantage of him


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 5, 2018)

*Name:* Mikazuki Marazhu
*Gender:* Male
*Species: *Panda Bear (Pandaren)
*Physical Traits:* 5 1/2 feet tall, 300 pounds, have normal length but *thick dick *and his arms and legs are thick and sports a Horde Insignia on his right arm. his eyes are purple and his pupil looks like the lunar eclipse 
*Personality: *
1. Brilliant but Lazy - He likes getting away from responsibilities and he's particularly good at it. excuses, bribery, you name it.
2. Straight Gay - It's hard to see Marazhu as a gay guy on the surface because he was raised by men. This sometimes causes ladies to cozy up on him, he has to outright mention he's gay just to spare the girls the embarrassment. Despite being gay, he cares about women.
3. Loveable Sex Maniac - Yes, he's a complete pervert. In fact most of his physical energy seem to be channeled towards chasing after hot men in funny ways, unfortunately most of the guys he's drawn to are straight men. And yes, he get's beaten up but mostly guys just want to get away from him.
4. Eyes are always shut - This is an indication of his laziness, but sometimes his eyes may open when he likes what he sees or he's about to be serious and he always does it after he removes his glasses
5. Deliberately Cute Child - As a panda he's inherently adorable to many and Marazhu often uses this trait to get his way. (Mostly to get away from responsibilities)
6. SleepyHead - He's constantly sleepy even in broad daylight, this is from him playing videogames and reading doujins all night
7. Ridiculous Procrastinator - Yes, he procrastinates a lot but rarely fails to get the job done (if he has any) you'll find him bursting through the door by the last second.
8. Otaku Surrogate - Yes, he's a fan of anime culture. sometimes says anime lines thats beyond the acceptable use of society
9. Book Dumb - Hates to read anything outside a speech bubble
*Likes:* Food, Gay Furry Doujin, Videogames, Anime, Bearish/Chubby Men
*Dislikes: *Hard Work


----------



## alphienya (Oct 5, 2018)

*Name*: Alphonse (Alphie/Al for short)

*Gender*: Male (FTM)

*Species*: Domestic cat (mixed breed, but a large portion of him is suspected to be ragamuffin)

*Appearance*: A cat of average height that looks like he got a little too into Dippin' Dots at one point in his life. His base fur color is white, but some light blue and pink spots are scattered about on him. The insides of his ears and mouth, his nose, and his paw pads are light blue too. The only "natural" color on him would be his eyes, which are a dark-ish brown.



Spoiler



  By the lovely YumboBat

  By the wonderful Thehoneybutter



*Style*: Known to be seen running around in old t-shirts and jeans, but generally doesn't like wearing much clothing when in the comfort of his home. Likes to dress up (aka put on some sort of jacket and a nicer shirt/pants combo) for special occasions.

*Personality*: Generally personable, bubbly, and loving but prone to social anxiety and depressive episodes. Definitely willing to give up his day to help you if you ask for it. However, he has a good amount of trouble saying no to and telling just about anyone when something's making him uncomfortable. He's quite the scatterbrained man that can't handle having more than a few things on his to-do list without experiencing overload. Same with too much noise happening at once. Despite those (and all his other) flaws, he does his best to make others smile and to be there when you need him.

*Likes*: RPGs, giving/receiving hugs, ice cream (especially the kinds with brownie chunks), generally silly things

*Dislikes*: Peanut butter and just about anything peanut butter flavored, being left alone too often, going out past 9 pm, horror movies, jumpscares



Spoiler



And now for the one I'm still working on

*Name*: Alexander Gahnoose

*Gender*: Male

*Species*: California quail

*Appearance*: Nothing stands out about him compared to other members of his species. Well, other than the curl of feathers on his head is a smidgen more noticeable than the average quail's.

*Style*: He likes to treat everything as if it's fancier than it is. Often caught wearing the top part of a tuxedo with tails. Will almost never let anyone catch him in casual clothing.

*Personality*: Something something he likes being dramatic to take the edge off of tense moments something. Only lets you see him in casual clothing if he feels he can trust you. I dunno. This is still a work in progress. I just want him to be a bit of a refined theater buff, y'know?

*Likes*: supporting the local arts programs in any way he can, just about any type of music, his harp

*Dislikes*: his job, wheat bread, the neighbor being a nosy nancy (Seriously Marcello, mind your own business)


----------



## risingsunn (Nov 1, 2018)

Name: Rin
Gender: Female
Species: Rabbit/Bunny
Physical Traits: Very short and slightly chubby. Mostly medium gray and whites. Blue eyes.
Likes: Very optimistic and friendly, will fight for what is right, the beach.
Dislikes: Licorice, stuck indoors for too long.


----------

